# Anything bad to say about EHX Canyon?



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I got a few L&M gift cards for my birthday and want to buy this delay. I wonder how many of you have tried it and what are your thoughts about it? 
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I found something, the dry path isn't analog, one more ad/da converted in the way.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy birthday. I like your avatar. No bs.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Check this pedal show episode


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

sambonee said:


> Happy birthday. I like your avatar. No bs.


Thanks, I took that picture in a recent trip to Cuba, I have plenty more 


Alex said:


> Check this pedal show episode


Thanks, I am talking about the Delay, not the overdrive


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Canyon has one of the best dollar-to-feature ratios in the delay-pedal world (for the time being). These videos pit it against its closest competitor. The big difference, besides price, is that the TC has the Toneprint mode, and runs in stereo, permitting ping-pong (something which can be interesting, but not many players use). Being largely unfamiliar with the Toneprint applet, I don't know how much on the Flashback can be editted. For instance, I don't know if the Flashback can be made to emulate what the Canyon does in Oct or Shim mode. The Canyon provides a lot more options via the secondary controls. Whether the one yields more useful possibilities than the other, I can't say. However, the Canyon lets you do all that without needing to have a secondary control device (tablet, smartphone, computer), which can be handy for some players.

The strum-tempo feature on the Flashback is handy. I have the same feature on my Lexicon MPX-100. Spealing with Steve Bragg at Empress, implementing strum-tempo is quite involved, and seems to demand more computing power than simple tap-tempo. Some folks have better tempo control in their picking hand than in their tapping foot, but some are fine either way. Depends on what works better for you.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Mark but I moved away from this pedal, I don't want my signal to be converted from analog to digital and back to analog more than once in the chain.

I wonder how much work would have been for ehx to just keep the dry signal analog?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So when you say "more than once" should I assume there is an A/D/A conversion somewhere else in the chain/path? Or are you thinking more in terms of this plus the final conversion to digital?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Final conversion through the audio interface in the way to Pro Tools. I wouldn't mind using digital effects through a parallel signal mixer with a multi effects unit but I don't think one delay (even this one) deserves all the trouble.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was at Lauzon this afternoon and one of the staff put a Canyon through its paces (to try out something else I brought). It sounds nice to my ears.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Would you say it sounds better than the line 6 pedal modules you have?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Good question.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Maybe we should make some tests, if we record the same signal through a true bypass analog pedal and through the converters in bypass and reverse the polarity in Pro Tools they should cancel each other. Any sound that remains would give us an idea of how much the converters change the original signal or not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> I don't want my signal to be converted from analog to digital and back to analog more than once in the chain.


You think you're going to hear it?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> You think you're going to hear it?


Actually I do, although it's more "feeling" than "hearing". Also, if I do the reverse polarity test I will be also able to "see" it, meters don't lie.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Actually I do, although it's more "feeling" than "hearing"


 Is there some sort of latency that is the "feeling" part? 
(seriously..I'm not being a smarta$$ with this question)


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> Is there some sort of latency that is the "feeling" part?
> (seriously..I'm not being a smarta$$ with this question)


No more than the one I'm used to work with in Pro Tools, if any. After so much time recording in the box I can easily track with fairly high latency values without that being a problem


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> Actually I do, although it's more "feeling" than "hearing". Also, if I do the reverse polarity test I will be also able to "see" it, meters don't lie.


I don't know anyone who does reverse polarity tests on their pedals before they buy them haha.

Go try one out.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Budda said:


> I don't know anyone who does reverse polarity tests on their pedals before they buy them haha.
> 
> Go try one out.


I love information and I've accomplished a thing or two as a musician so testing is not an interference to my work, rather the opposite


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

amagras said:


> I love information and I've accomplished a thing or two as a musician so testing is not an interference to my work, rather the opposite


Testing out potential purchases is part of the fun.


----------

